# I hate to do it, but...



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Have Laurel's hair cut. Once we got the tear stains cleared up I decided to let her hair grow. It's been almost a year, and has gotten pretty long. The trouble is it is so cottony and fluffy, she keeps getting wider !!! She doesn't mat, but her topknot hair is breaking too. I've used a zillion products but she still is a fluffy puffy malt!!! Here are some pics of her now, and how I'll get her cut after my mother is a little better, and I can go to the groomers.









She's in the front of Hardy and Dewey. Dewey is even laughing at her!!!










She looks bigger than the Yorkies, and Hardy is almost 5 pounds more and Violet 3!










This will be how I'll get it cut, no topknot since her hair breaks easily


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's going to be so cute cut short... and look so tiny. Mine are all fluff balls, except for Bitsy and Rylee their fur is perfect but they both hate to be groomed...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> She's going to be so cute cut short... and look so tiny. Mine are all fluff balls, except for Bitsy and Rylee their fur is perfect but they both hate to be groomed...


It!s kind of sad, because of my four, she loves her bath, combing, and blow dry. She gets so excited at bath time!! Of course she'll still get all that done, it just won't take as long!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

She will appreciate looking smaller since Dewey is laughing at her butt as she's bent over :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:. No woman wants their butt laughed at :w00t: Seriously, she will look beautiful no matter how long or short her hair is.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I too had Chrissy cut "Short" and she really does look cute. The Groomer did an especially great job on her face and her ears. I am sure that Laurel will look wonderful when she gets her her "do". Have you tried the Espree brand of Shampoo Deb??? I love how Chrissy looks after her bath and perhaps if you have not tried it, you might want to get some. By the way, how were you able to get Laurel's tear stains cleared up??? It is a loosing battel with our Chrissy and I just started giving her the NutraVet powder and hope that it works.


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi...she sure is cute either way...how did you clear up her tear stains...if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Tell Dewey to hush. Laurel will be adorable cut short. Jack's hair made him look wider, but he is a skinny little shrimp.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I bet you will just love it short and it will be some much easier to take care of.

I just cut two of mine today, tomorrow I will do the other two. I cut them really short so now they won't need a haircut for a few months. With four I have to do them myself. Otherwise, kaching, kaching:w00t:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Deb, Laurel will look beautiful cut i think.*
*With all you have going on This Will Make is Better for you.Nickee**

*Dewey Wish I Had a sister Like you. But dont Laugh!!!!*
*Yogi* (giggles)*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I like the way she looks now! I don't think she looks fluffy and puffy...... But if you Do give her a cut, she will look cute. Hey when you look this good she can carry any style!


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi, She will look absolutely adorable! Mia has the exact same shape and weighs only 5 lbs. She is also very short to the ground. :HistericalSmiley: I just started working at a grooming salon and I was talking to the groomer and she suggested Dove shampoo for Mia's hair type? I may try it and let you know how it works. She loves baths and groom time too and I'm not ready to part with her hair.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

She will look adorable. She's so pretty you can't go wrong!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> I like the way she looks now! I don't think she looks fluffy and puffy...... But if you Do give her a cut, she will look cute. Hey when you look this good she can carry any style!


Janene, she's getting so puffy, that she can barely fit through the kitchen door!! LOL Have you ever heard that saying... "Fatty fatty two by four, cant't get through the kitchen door?" That's Laurel!!!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

So Deborah....please tell me what you did to clear up Laurel's tear stains? I have been working on Maya's for a better part of a year. I have tried everything: Vet checked and ducts flushed, Bottled water, Nothing artificial wholesome organic diet, Clear glass dishes, Eye envy, Bio-groom, and Spa Lavash 1-2 times a day, Eye wash solution w/boric (still all ongoing). Have one last trick up my sleeve.....probiotics backed by research on tear stain prevention. After this next product I am about ready to throw in the towel and resort to angel eyes......any thing I am missing?

BTW Lauren is gorgeous....she has the same coat type as Maya. Lots of work but when they have the do on.... there is nothing like it. I can get lost in all Maya's fluff!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Laurel is so pretty. Never mind fluffly, just plain pretty. Now, if you really "hate to do it" listen to me and get some coconut oil. It turned MiMi's fluff to silk. Her hair lays down flat and never tangles. Laurel's hair appears to be at the stage where it does look like she is a fluff ball. I'm sure she will be gorgeous with short hair too.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She does not look fat. I wouldn't cut her down but that being said I only have one to groom.
For the life of me I can't think of a reason why her topknot won't grow.
I usually never have to change Rylee's topknot it will stay in for an entire week. I leave it in while she has her bath. She does not like hair in her eyes and would rub her face all over me. Now she is just fine.
Have you tried using permanent papers to put in before you use a rubber band?
She will be cute anyway you groom her.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Laurel is going to look great  you've done a great job on her coat..but it's time for a spring change!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> Janene, she's getting so puffy, that she can barely fit through the kitchen door!! LOL Have you ever heard that saying... "Fatty fatty two by four, cant't get through the kitchen door?" That's Laurel!!!


Laurel says "I'm not fat..I'm fluffy"...:wub:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh Laurel you look gorgeous to me. I'm sure you will love a little change for spring time. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

She looks cute now and I'm sure she will look cute after her haircut. Can't wait for pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree Deb, time for a cut! I think you will both like it. But be aware that it may curl when shorter---Kitzel's does. 
I am also going to bite the bullet & have Lisi cut down soon. It isn't because of her coat as her hair is thinner & lies down perfectly, doesn't mat much & she loves the groom. It is the ticks here that have me on the run. Last year she she got ticks as small as a period (.) and she got eherlichiosis. I don't want that to happen again this year. They are so tiny that they are hard to spot under all that fluff. I know I will be disappointed afterwards but I know it will be best for her so that will keep me sane. Also the move is going to require all my focus until some time in July. So, please post photos and I hope you have a good groomer.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I think she will look beautiful either way. Shorter is much easier to keep up with though. I keep Chloe and Summer's body hair short and their legs long.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Well I think Laurel looks gorgeous either way  If you cut her short though, I think you should leave her legs fluffier than in the picture of her with short hair. She would look extra cute :wub: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

